# Ikea komplement tubs?



## Michaela93 (Jun 16, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows when ikea are, or even if they are getting komplement tubs back in stock?

I know there was a thread saying they'd be back in early march due to a change in supplier but as of yet they're not on the website 

Really wanting to get the pax rack but I'm not buying the frame before I know I can get the tubs for it!

Thanks in advance
Michaela x


----------



## HerbsParents (Oct 7, 2013)

Michaela93 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows when ikea are, or even if they are getting komplement tubs back in stock?
> 
> I know there was a thread saying they'd be back in early march due to a change in supplier but as of yet they're not on the website
> 
> ...


In the same boat! Really wanna put together a Pax rack but cant find any of tubs that would be as ideal


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

I've just heard there not bringing the tubs back just the pax wardrobes back gutted


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I have some 100cm ones I can part with. 7 of them I think.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

Pm'd you fish boy


----------

